# Looking for low cholesterol recipes



## bama bbq (Sep 30, 2013)

Title says it all.  Anyone have some flavorful grilled or smoked foods that are low cholesterol?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 9, 2013)

No recipes here off-hand, but thought you might find use for this search tool to help you look for the lowest cholesterol content (among other things) of foods which may be of interest. You can select the type of food, cooking method (I chose roasted, broiled or baked in lieu of grilled/smoked due to the similarities), serving size, etc, and view the nutrients, cholesterol content, calories...the whole enchilada all on one page. To select other foods and begin a new search, just go to the "search new food" tab.

http://reedir.arsnet.usda.gov/codesearchwebapp/(lkenhu55xzphqi45w0jrrl55)/measures.aspx?id=24122100

Eric


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2013)

You going Vegetarian on us?...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...That's a tough situation, everything that Smokes up succulent and juicy ain't Low in anything! Hope all is well with your health my friend...JJ


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 20, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You going Vegetarian on us?...:biggrin: ...That's a tough situation, everything that Smokes up succulent and juicy ain't Low in anything! Hope all is well with your health my friend...JJ



Thanks JJ. Not going veggie - just tryin to listen to the doc.  He says to lower Cholesterol. I figure low fat pork butt and chuckies should do it. LOL

Not sure my TriTip Oscar was in his plan. LOL


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 20, 2013)

I am on BP and cholesterol meds too.  My Cholesterol is hereditary....dang it.  But I make sure that I do a meat and veggie diet each day...Summer time helps with fresh stuff....and with meds mine has dropped big time.

Kat


----------



## edwardfrancis (Dec 5, 2017)

Peanut butter, nuts, olive oil, and fats found in fish, avocados, and plant foods don't raise blood cholesterol levels and in some cases help to lower them.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 5, 2017)

4 year old thread.


----------

